# Site General > Site Info >  Photo contest

## Pyrate81

In case anyone forgot, Jan/Feb contests are due soon.  Thought I'd throw a reminder so it doesn't pass people by.    :Very Happy: 


POTM theme is Gardens


PS- epic fail on the thread topic name.  If a mod sees it, is it possible to change it to contest?

----------

_CrystalRose_ (02-28-2014),DooLittle (02-24-2014),_Flikky_ (02-24-2014),JLC (02-25-2014)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> In case anyone forgot, Jan/Feb contests are due soon.  Thought I'd throw a reminder so it doesn't pass people by.   
> 
> 
> POTM theme is Gardens
> 
> 
> PS- epic fail on the thread topic name.  If a mod sees it, is it possible to change it to contest?


Done  :Good Job:

----------


## Pyrate81

Ty Deb.  :-* 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

Dang.  I knew I'd lose track when we went to 2 months...

----------


## Pyrate81

bump bump

----------


## Pyrate81

Bump.  Figure I'd bump it again for the early day readers.   :Smile:

----------


## Archimedes

Entered! Don't forget to get your photos in, guys! It's every two months so people have more time to put entries together!

----------


## Craigaria

When is the deadline?

----------


## DooLittle

> When is the deadline?


28th

----------


## Craigaria

Thanks

----------


## Pyrate81

Probably Saturday(March 1st).  Judy usually posts a reminder when they are due...  Sometimes it depends on how busy she gets so the due date runs a little later.

----------


## JLC

Thanks for the updates and encouragement!  It means a lot to see folks get involved with the contests!  

All current eligible photos have been validated, as of this post.  If you don't see your picture in the queue check these three possible reasons: 

1. The picture didn't qualify
2. The picture didn't load properly and I never received it
3. You sent it in after this post was made and I haven't gotten to it yet 

How do you know if your photo qualifies for the contests?  *READ THE RULES!*  :Razz: 

We've got lots of great ball python pics...a respectable showing of other herps, but more is always more fun.  And a dismal TWO photos entered for POTM.  It doesn't have to be a current photo, so if your favorite GARDEN is buried under snow, find an old picture of it.  That is fine!  Let's bring a little spring hope to our contest!! 

Thanks, guys!  

((*Deadline for entries is midnight on the last day of the month.*  :Good Job:  ))

----------


## CrystalRose

I have a couple for POTM. I just need to decide which one I want to enter  :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

> I have a couple for POTM. I just need to decide which one I want to enter


I know, I can't make up my mind... :Sad:   Just got my bpom in tho.

----------


## CrystalRose

> I know, I can't make up my mind...  Just got my bpom in tho.


I don't feel so bad now lol. I keep looking at them thinking hmm ok this one..but wait..no maybe this one! Decisions decisions lol.

----------


## Archimedes

More people submit to POTM, we need more competition there! Pull out your garden photos from last season, get us all back in the mood!

Sent from my warm hide using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

I can't decide.   And everyone I ask tells me a different answer...  :Sad:

----------


## LadyByrd

Thanks for the reminder!

----------


## Pyrate81

One last bump.  Get them in by midnight people!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Kat_Dog

I put a pic up in the POTM contest just so there's another entry for that category. It's mostly a pic of my dog, but it's in the garden so hopefully it counts  :Smile:

----------

_Archimedes_ (02-28-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose

I uploaded one last night to POTM. Hope it went through.  :Smile:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (02-28-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

This is what I like to hear, make Judy work her butt off for a 2 month contest.  Keep them coming, 6 more hours til deadline.   :Very Happy:

----------

_CrystalRose_ (02-28-2014),JLC (02-28-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Calm down, I got mine in.  Lol.

----------


## CrystalRose

Just uploaded one for BPOM too.  :Smile:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (02-28-2014)

----------


## Himitsu

I've tried to upload one for POTM for the last two days, but every time I try it acts like it's loading then stops on a blank screen.  Now when I look at the updated selection for POTM it isn't there...  Is there any other way I can try to get the picture in because it appears that it isn't going through...

----------


## Craigaria

I have a question, and please don't take this as an argument, I'm just curious to hear an answer because the rules are a little unclear to me. I uploaded a pic for bpom of my BP riding on the back of my turtle. The picture was cropped by admin to cut most of the turtle out of the picture. I did read and understand the rules, but I decided to upload the pic anyway because of the last winner of bpom had a rat in the picture. I believe the interaction between the rat and snake is what made it such an awesome picture. If the rat had been cropped out the picture wouldn't of had the same kind of impact. Again, I'm not mad, just curious. I didn't expect to win anyhow, some of the other pictures are awesome!

----------


## satomi325

> I've tried to upload one for POTM for the last two days, but every time I try it acts like it's loading then stops on a blank screen.  Now when I look at the updated selection for POTM it isn't there...  Is there any other way I can try to get the picture in because it appears that it isn't going through...


Try a different browser. I always have issues uploading with Firefox and half of my pictures never went through. So now I only upload to contests with Chrome, which always goes through for me.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

> I have a question, and please don't take this as an argument, I'm just curious to hear an answer because the rules are a little unclear to me. I uploaded a pic for bpom of my BP riding on the back of my turtle. The picture was cropped by admin to cut most of the turtle out of the picture. I did read and understand the rules, but I decided to upload the pic anyway because of the last winner of bpom had a rat in the picture. I believe the interaction between the rat and snake is what made it such an awesome picture. If the rat had been cropped out the picture wouldn't of had the same kind of impact. Again, I'm not mad, just curious. I didn't expect to win anyhow, some of the other pictures are awesome!


There is a size limit/requirement on the pictures.   Maybe yours was to large and had to be cropped?

----------


## satomi325

> There is a size limit/requirement on the pictures.   Maybe yours was to large and had to be cropped?


Usually a picture won't upload if it's too large and the page will give an error stating so. Or at least that's what happened to me in the past when my photos were too large.

----------

DooLittle (03-01-2014)

----------


## JLC

> I have a question, and please don't take this as an argument, I'm just curious to hear an answer because the rules are a little unclear to me. I uploaded a pic for bpom of my BP riding on the back of my turtle. The picture was cropped by admin to cut most of the turtle out of the picture. I did read and understand the rules, but I decided to upload the pic anyway because of the last winner of bpom had a rat in the picture. I believe the interaction between the rat and snake is what made it such an awesome picture. If the rat had been cropped out the picture wouldn't of had the same kind of impact. Again, I'm not mad, just curious. I didn't expect to win anyhow, some of the other pictures are awesome!


I can promise you that I didn't crop any contest photos.  Never have.  If that's not your original photo, then I don't know what happened.  I've gotten pics uploaded that are oversized, and it will either reject it (if it's TOO big) or it will upload the full oversized version.  Never seen one get cropped before.  Feel free to submit it again in the future, unless it wins this time.  Maybe take the original picture and resize it yourself to a max of 800px wide, to make sure the entire image gets loaded.  

In the meantime...on with the contests.  :Smile:

----------


## Craigaria

I believe you, and no big deal. I didn't expect to win anyway. I had no idea how hard it is to get a good pic of a snake. They do not cooperate at all :Very Happy:

----------


## Pyrate81

One month/half way mark reminder to get your pics in for the March/April contests.    

POTM theme is field herping.    Good luck.   :Smile:

----------

JLC (04-01-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

Bump bump.  Just over 2 weeks left people.   Let's get some pics in.

----------


## CrystalRose

I might have one for BP of the month. I wish I could have gotten one for POTM but it's still cold here so no luck field herping.  :Sad:

----------


## DooLittle

Yeah, field herping is a no go for me too, I've got nothing.  And I can't enter HOTM.

----------


## Archimedes

Can't enter POTM, and I don't have anything for HOTM. Bp photo is in already though.

Sent from my warm hide using Tapatalk

----------

_Pyrate81_ (04-20-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose

Well I uploaded one for BP of the month and HOTM. Hope they went through.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (04-20-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

Thanks guys.   :Smile: 

If I'm not lazy and get lucky, I could have pics for all 3 by tomorrow night.  Guess that's a bit braggadocios though huh?   :smh:

----------


## DooLittle

> Thanks guys.  
> 
> If I'm not lazy and get lucky, I could have pics for all 3 by tomorrow night.  Guess that's a bit braggadocios though huh?   :smh:


Put up, or shut up.  ;-)  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-20-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-20-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

> Put up, or shut up.  ;-)


Shut your trap, I already put the disclaimer in that if I'm NOT lazy it'll happen.   :Wink:   :Razz:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-20-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

One more week until the voting begins.   :Very Happy:

----------


## DooLittle

> One more week until the voting begins.


Did you get pics in, hmmmm?

----------


## Pyrate81

> Did you get pics in, hmmmm?


Not yet, I've been a combination of busy and lazy.

----------


## JLC

Just a few reminders for everyone...

*The submitted pictures don't have to be new.*  If you haven't had a chance to get out there field herping yet this year, but you've got some cool shots from previous trips, feel free to submit your favorite!  Same with balls and herps...you don't have to take fresh pictures if you have a favorite older picture of one of your pets.  (The exception being that previously winning photos cannot be re-entered.  :Razz:  )

I'm traveling this week and will be very busy, so don't panic if your picture doesn't show up in the contest galleries right away.  They go into a queue for approval and I might not get to it until the last minute.  Don't worry...if you get it into the queue, it will be considered for the contests! 

Make sure you *READ THE RULES!!!*  I can't tell you how many submissions I get from folks who have obviously never read the rules.  They're very simple.  Give it a shot!  :Wink:   Photos that don't meet the simple requirements laid out in the rules will be deleted without notice.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (04-23-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

Deadline is Wednesday at Midnight so get them in.   :Very Happy:

----------


## satomi325

I submitted 2 photos a while back. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Pyrate81_ (04-28-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

> I submitted 2 photos a while back. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Yeup.  Saw them in the gallery.   GL   :Good Job:

----------


## CrystalRose

I got mine in for BPOM and HOTM. Didn't have anything for POTM.  :Sad:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (04-30-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

I'm trying to enter a photo in the BPOM but I can't do it for some reason. I tried on my MacBook but when I click submit my screen just goes white so it doesn't go through tried that a couple times got the same result. Then tried on my iPhone and it said I'm &quot;Missing a Security Token&quot; and I have no idea what that means lol. So how do I enter the picture? Haha I'm not as tech savy as I used to be. ☺️ but I definitely want to get it in before Wednesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pyrate81

> I'm trying to enter a photo in the BPOM but I can't do it for some reason. I tried on my MacBook but when I click submit my screen just goes white so it doesn't go through tried that a couple times got the same result. Then tried on my iPhone and it said I'm &quot;Missing a Security Token&quot; and I have no idea what that means lol. So how do I enter the picture? Haha I'm not as tech savy as I used to be. ☺️ but I definitely want to get it in before Wednesday. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just saw this and looked it up, i saw 2 possible solutions:  1. Reset modem and router.  2. Something with a profile that i didnt understand.  
Perhaps one of the admins or another more tech advanced person could offer another avenue for posting.

The Captain's Cabin

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-30-2014)

----------


## JLC

> I'm trying to enter a photo in the BPOM but I can't do it for some reason. I tried on my MacBook but when I click submit my screen just goes white so it doesn't go through tried that a couple times got the same result. Then tried on my iPhone and it said I'm &quot;Missing a Security Token&quot; and I have no idea what that means lol. So how do I enter the picture? Haha I'm not as tech savy as I used to be. ☺️ but I definitely want to get it in before Wednesday. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's nothing about the profile that would prevent uploading to the contests.  If your photo is too large though, that will cause that effect.  We allow some pretty large images, but if it's a raw image straight from the camera to upload, it will be too big.  Make sure it's in .jpg format and properly sized for internet usage.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-30-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-30-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

It's definitely in the jpg format that I know for sure but I have no idea how to resize a photo. Never done it before in my life. Probably by the time I figure it out it will be midnight but I'll try! 😊 all I ever do with pictures is take them, plug the memory card of the camera into the MacBook and import them all to iPhoto and look at them. I'll definitely have to google it lol. Man I feel old...

Edit: And I think I got my MB, KB, and GB all mixed up. That's why I was so confused. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pyrate81

hehe ok.  I think they set it up where the pics resize themselves now.  Not sure how to resize a pic on an apple product but it should be relatively easy if there are any photo editing software on your machines. You may also be able to just click the image and it may give you options to edit?  If not, you can post it to a website like photobucket and you can edit it from there.

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Lol I wish it would resize itself but maybe I'm the exception, idk my electronics are hating me right now. It seems like everything is fine but apparently not because I keep getting the same error. I've resized it like 10 times but it's not working. Idk. I have no idea what I'm doing but I'm going to try something else and hopefully I can get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JLC

> hehe ok.  I think they set it up where the pics resize themselves now.  Not sure how to resize a pic on an apple product but it should be relatively easy if there are any photo editing software on your machines. You may also be able to just click the image and it may give you options to edit?  If not, you can post it to a website like photobucket and you can edit it from there.


Well, there's a difference between compressing an image for internet usage and the automatic resizing that is done on a site like this in order to preserve the page format.  

When you take a picture with your camera, in its original state, it is thousands of pixels long/wide and MBs of memory.  Using a simple photo editing program, you open the image, resize it to 800x600 (as an example) and save it as a .jpg and the image will be compressed to be internet friendly.  The "size" of the image does not just refer to its dimensions, but also how much memory it uses to be displayed.  Even in .jpg form, if they come right off your camera, they are HUGE.  

The site's auto-size feature keeps a 1200x1000 size image from blowing out the page format, but it won't address the amount of memory that picture takes to load.

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Okay guys I finally got it to work!!  :Very Happy:  yayy well I learned something new today, how to resize a picture. Thanks for all the help everyone! I'm so glad I finally got it to work and know how to do it now for future entries 😃


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

JLC (04-30-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-21-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

Less than 41 days until deadline for the current contests people.  Let's get some pics in.  

POTM:  Sunrise/Sunset    Let's see some nice beach pics from the coasts and anyone in Colorado get something cool from the rockies.  We have any astornauts or pilots?  Bet we'd have an instant winner if you sent one from 35k+ feet.   :Wink:

----------


## DooLittle

I've got a herp pic in ;-).

Nothing on sunset/sunrise :-(

Waiting for bpom :-)

----------

_Pyrate81_ (05-21-2014)

----------


## George1994

> Less than 41 days until deadline for the current contests people.  Let's get some pics in.  
> 
> POTM:  Sunrise/Sunset    Let's see some nice beach pics from the coasts and anyone in Colorado get something cool from the rockies.  We have any astornauts or pilots?  Bet we'd have an instant winner if you sent one from 35k+ feet.


Great idea, one from a plane cockpit would be brilliant!

----------

_Pyrate81_ (05-21-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

> Great idea, one from a plane cockpit would be brilliant!


ty.  :Smile: 






> ...
> 
> Waiting for bpom :-)



:keeps mouth shut:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Pyrate81

4 weeks.  NEED MOAR PICS!!    :Very Happy:

----------


## xFenrir

I uploaded one but now it's not there.  :Sad:  Unless I accidentally uploaded in a previous months' contest?  :Confused:

----------


## Pyrate81

> I uploaded one but now it's not there.  Unless I accidentally uploaded in a previous months' contest?


It was in the gallery but disappeared? There is a review process if you uploaded it and it isn't in the gallery yet.  If there is time and not a lot of pics, I think Judy sends a PM letting you know if it wasn't a viable pic.

----------


## JLC

> I uploaded one but now it's not there.  Unless I accidentally uploaded in a previous months' contest?


It's probably still in the queue, waiting for approval.  I'll do a fresh round of approvals later this evening.  If you don't see it in the contest albums by tomorrow, shoot me a PM and I'll look into it.  




> It was in the gallery but disappeared? There is a review process if you uploaded it and it isn't in the gallery yet.  If there is time and not a lot of pics, I think Judy sends a PM letting you know if it wasn't a viable pic.


I don't send out such PMs any more because unfortunately I get waayyyy too many pictures submitted now from people who can't be bothered to read the rules at all, even though links to the rules are posted just about every time the contests are mentioned.  :Taz:

----------


## Pyrate81

> It's probably still in the queue, waiting for approval. I'll do a fresh round of approvals later this evening. If you don't see it in the contest albums by tomorrow, shoot me a PM and I'll look into it. 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't send out such PMs any more because unfortunately I get waayyyy too many pictures submitted now from people who can't be bothered to read the rules at all, even though links to the rules are posted just about every time the contests are mentioned.


I thought you said this previously, didn't want to put words in your mouth though.  Though, I'll be making banana bread soon, I could send you some to put in your mouth.   :Very Happy: 


Yeah, people don't want to be bothered with such trivial things as reading.  It's unfortunate.

----------


## JLC

As of now, the current crop of submitted photos has been reviewed.  If you've submitted a photo and it's qualified, you should see it in the appropriate gallery.  If you don't see your picture in the gallery, then it most likely means you haven't met the minimal post requirement for contest entry, which is only ten posts within the contest period.  Your pics are still in the queue and you have until the end of June to meet that minimum.  If you believe your picture SHOULD have been validated and it wasn't, send me a PM and I'll look into it.  

*An odd note*...._we don't have a single eligible ball python entry at this time._  I thought for sure there were at least a couple already in there, but the gallery is empty.  If you've submitted a ball python pic that was in there and it's vanished, PLEASE let me know because that is a mystery I'd like to clear up.  And please, re-submit if you're not sure.  There's no penalty for duplicate entries.  

*Please be sure to review all the Contest Rules, Procedures, & Submission Links before submitting your images!*

----------


## DooLittle

> As of now, the current crop of submitted photos has been reviewed.  If you've submitted a photo and it's qualified, you should see it in the appropriate gallery.  If you don't see your picture in the gallery, then it most likely means you haven't met the minimal post requirement for contest entry, which is only ten posts within the contest period.  Your pics are still in the queue and you have until the end of June to meet that minimum.  If you believe your picture SHOULD have been validated and it wasn't, send me a PM and I'll look into it.  
> 
> *An odd note*...._we don't have a single eligible ball python entry at this time._  I thought for sure there were at least a couple already in there, but the gallery is empty.  If you've submitted a ball python pic that was in there and it's vanished, PLEASE let me know because that is a mystery I'd like to clear up.  And please, re-submit if you're not sure.  There's no penalty for duplicate entries.  
> 
> *Please be sure to review all the Contest Rules, Procedures, & Submission Links before submitting your images!*


Don't worry,  lol.  I'm holding out.  Since I still have almost 4 weeks, lots of time to take and select a picture.   I won't let you down, I'll have one in.  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (06-10-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose

I have a couple I'm working on. Want to try to get some new pics of the snakes outside since the weather is nice now  :Very Happy:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (06-10-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

The countdown continues.  Less than 3 weeks.

----------


## Pyrate81

2 weeks left. 

Not gonna lie, I'm disappointed. *There are only 2 BPOM and 2 POTM pics each. No one wants to show off their snakes and talents? No one gets to enjoy or wants to share a nice sunset/sunrise anymore? Where are the talented photogs on this site? 




*I know there are probably submissions Judy hasn't gotten to yet, but WTF?!! After 1 1/2 months, almost nothing?!  I also realize some of you are holding out on specific snakes, please disregard.

----------


## DooLittle

> 2 weeks left. 
> 
> Not gonna lie, I'm disappointed. *There are only 2 BPOM and 2 POTM pics each. No one wants to show off their snakes and talents? No one gets to enjoy or wants to share a nice sunset/sunrise anymore? Where are the talented photogs on this site? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I know there are probably submissions Judy hasn't gotten to yet, but WTF?!! After 1 1/2 months, almost nothing?!  I also realize some of you are holding out on specific snakes, please disregard.


Where are your pictures????

I also wonder if it not being monthly, it's such a long stretch,  it doesn't get a much attention/people forget about them.  :/

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-16-2014),_Pyrate81_ (06-16-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Just send in an pic. I'm actually good at resizing photos now yay!  :Very Happy:  i don't feel like such a dork anymore lol. Maybe I'll be able to get in a sunrise/sunset pic if my camera is good enough to capture one.  :Smile:

----------


## AlexisFitzy

"Just sent in a pic" lol not send. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pyrate81

> Where are your pictures????
> 
> I also wonder if it not being monthly, it's such a long stretch, it doesn't get a much attention/people forget about them. :/



I've been having submission problems the last couple contests which I haven't talked to an admin about yet.

----------


## DooLittle

> I've been having submission problems the last couple contests which I haven't talked to an admin about yet.


Excuses.  You know what those are like.

----------


## Pyrate81

Less than a week.

----------


## CrystalRose

Just put mine in for POTM.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (06-24-2014)

----------


## Shann

I keep meaning to enter but I am never at home to upload my pictures >.< hopefully I'll be able to do that before it's too late!

----------

_Pyrate81_ (06-25-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Dang.  I have to make a choice.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (06-25-2014)

----------


## Alexiel03

i submitted mine for BPOTM  :Smile:  just need a sunset pic xD

----------

_Pyrate81_ (06-25-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

Cool beans.  Keep the submissions up.  ty guys.   :Good Job:

----------


## JLC

Sorry I've been so absent, guys.  This moving/transition phase sucks and feels like it will last forever.   :Sad: 

Sometime today, maybe not until late this evening, I will validate the latest batch of entries.  In the meantime, I seem to have lost my mind.  If anyone sees it laying around, please catch it and return it to me.  

 :Rolleyes2:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (06-27-2014)

----------


## JLC

All the current submissions (as of making this post) have been reviewed and validated.  If you've submitted a photo and you don't see it in the contest gallery, it is because you haven't yet met the minimum post requirements for the contest period.  There's still a few days left to do that.  

There are about ten different individuals still sitting in the queue for this reason.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (06-27-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

> ... In the meantime, I seem to have lost my mind. If anyone sees it laying around, please catch it and return it to me.



If I find it, I'll probably play with it for a little while before giving it back.  So it may be a little damaged upon return. But probably not more so than it already is, hehe.  :Wink: 


[QUOTE=JLC;2262152]All the current submissions (as of making this post) have been reviewed and validated. If you've submitted a photo and you don't see it in the contest gallery, it is because you haven't yet met the minimum post requirements for the contest period. There's still a few days left to do that. *

There are about ten different individuals still sitting in the queue for this reason.[/*QUOTE]


Ty for the update Judy.   :Good Job:  



Deadline:  Monday at midnight.   :Smile:

----------


## Pyrate81

Deadline is tonight.  

The POTM entries are stupendously ridiculously fantastic.  It's gonna be tough to pic one out of that group.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Pyrate81

Don't go chasing waterfalls
Please stick to the rivers and the lakes that you're used...

Time for the reminders and bumps.  Let's get it rollin' and people hatin'.    :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

Our next theme for the *July/August POTM* will be *WATER!!* In the dog days of summer, it's nice to reflect on the refreshing life-giving force of water. Pictures can be of rain, lakes, oceans, streams, ice, a glass of water...anything that clearly displays the theme of H2O! No photoshopping for this theme, let's let the water speak for itself! 

Do remember that these don't have to be new pictures you take during the contest phase. If you have an old picture you took on vacation a few years ago that you really like, feel free to submit it! 

Here's the rules and submission links:   

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...BMISSION-LINKS

----------

_CrystalRose_ (07-19-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose

Ohh I have a few good ones for the water theme. I just have to pick one!  :Very Happy:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-23-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

Less than 4 weeks.

----------


## reptileexperts

Can you resubmit to change your image?

----------


## JLC

> Can you resubmit to change your image?


Yeah, just submit in the regular manner, *but shoot me a PM to let me know that is your intention so I don't mix them up and delete the wrong one. * 

Sorry I haven't gotten anything validated yet.  Hopefully will get to that this evening!

----------

_Pyrate81_ (08-06-2014),_reptileexperts_ (08-05-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose

Just uploaded my entries for all 3 categories.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (08-06-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

^^  you awesome.  ty crystal.   :Smile: 

If all goes well, I'll have some pics up for this contest as well.  Cross your fingers for me.

----------

_CrystalRose_ (08-06-2014)

----------


## CrystalRose

Will keep my fingers crossed for you!

----------

_Pyrate81_ (08-08-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

I'm mostly in.  2/3.  Was having problems with 3rd entry uploading.  Will try again later.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (08-08-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

Lost the last HOTM by a thin margin, let's see if a change of cobras will help  :Wink: .

----------


## Pyrate81

> Lost the last HOTM by a thin margin, let's see if a change of cobras will help .



:cough: tongue shot while hooded :cough:  :Wink: 



Also, this is a bump for the weekenders and we have just over 3 weeks.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Najakeeper

> :cough: tongue shot while hooded :cough:


My cobra photo was not accepted or properly submitted or smt. so I tried a rattler for this month. I will try to get a better "hooding" photo of a cobra for the next one.

----------


## Pyrate81

> My cobra photo was not accepted or properly submitted or smt. so I tried a rattler for this month. I will try to get a better "hooding" photo of a cobra for the next one.


sounds like a plan.   :Good Job:

----------


## Pyrate81

Two weeks.   :Very Happy:

----------


## megan8706

My photos weren't accepted either :/

----------


## JLC

> My photos weren't accepted either :/


Not rejected, just held in the queue until I could get to them.  

Yours and other recent photos have been validated.  There are a few still left in the queue due to lack of meeting minimal post requirements, so as of this moment, if you've submitted a pic and you don't see it in the gallery, shoot me a PM to find out why.  (It may be I never got it for one reason or another.)  

If you submit a picture _after_ this post has been made, your pic may sit in the queue for awhile, but rest assured, if all rule requirements are met, it WILL be included in the final contest polls, even if I'm slow to validate.  :Wink:

----------

megan8706 (08-18-2014),_Pyrate81_ (08-18-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

5 days left.  

I should finally be getting some pics posted for the contest this week.     :Please:

----------


## Pyrate81

Finally loaded to all 3 contests.  :crosses fingers: they go through.  

We have until Sunday at midnight everyone.   :Very Happy:

----------

